# john deere 320d



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

have a 2012 320d for sale. enclosed cab with heat, hand/foot controls. 1900 hours or so, totally serviced and gone thru by W.I clark john deere in CT. can send pics upon request as well, comes with GP bucket. 

also have boss DXT and stainless sno way sander for sale in another thread. located in southwest CT. can ship within new england/new york/NJ region


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Prices would help, and I'm sure everyone's gonna want to know if the skid is 2 speed.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

i apologize. punched it up quick this morning before leaving for the shop. 1 speed machine. 24k for machine 5500 for plow, 2500 for sander.


----------

